# Treatment Delayed - confused and disappointed



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

I am new to posting but really need some support and reassurance at the moment.

I was due to start DR on 1st May but hospital cancelled treatment the day before as I had cracked a tooth and need a course of dental treatment. 

Whilst I totally understand their reasons for cancelling it doesn't make it any easier to cope with. I am so used to being in control of things but this is something that controls me! The more I read on FF the more I realise - WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF IVF! 

We had prepared ourselves to start and finally felt like we were making progress now it is all up in the air! The nurse that 'broke' the news to me was also very matter of fact about the whole thing. Being told give us a call when your tooth is sorted' isn't what I needed to hear just after they'd cancelled our treatment. Although the other doctors and nurses we have dealt with in the past have been fantastic. Maybe it was just my unlucky day in more ways than one!  

My dental treatment won't be finished until the 10th June! So we should be able to start in 2months time. Whilst we might only have a 2month wait I am 38 and feel like time is against me. We had obviously been given our treatment plan I was due to be DR with 0.5ml of Suprecur and then stimulating with 225iu of Menopur. Those of you more experienced at all this than me - are these 'normal' dosages?

My head is full of questions and concerns! Has all this happened for a reason? What have we done to deserve this? Maybe DH and I just aren't meant to be parents! I know I am seeing the glass half empty but this is all so unfair - as it is for all of us on FF. I am so emotional over the whole thing - it has taken me since Thursday to even be able to post a message about it. Right now I should be DR instead every time I open the fridge I just see the drugs sitting there. It's so frustrating and having tooth ache doesn't help!

Have any of you found yourselves in a similar situation? 

I now feel I want to find out as much as possible about our treatment as before I was happy to leave it all to the hospital. Is there anyway I can work out from my AFs when our treatment might start again - sorry if that is a very obvious question. I don't want to keep 'pestering' the hospital but DH and I are going to need to possibly change work commitments.

Thank you for taking the time to read this  and thank you for any help or advice you might be able to offer


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Serenbach, i'm so sorry to hear your treatment has been cancelled, you must be so upset. It's such a minefield isn't it.

I'm afraid i can't help with your questions as i am going for my first consultation next week, however, i totally understand your feelings about time being against you, i'll be 42 this year and it does make you worry, as it's an additional 'negative' to add to all the other negatives you already have! But it's important to try and stay positive and look at that glass as half full and not half empty  

There are plenty of knowledgable ladies (very knowledgable but also a bit mad! ) on the ivf wales thread that i'm sure will be able to help answer some of your questions. So try and stay positive   and i'm sure your tx date will soon come around.  

Don't forget to post on the general chit chat thread on the ivf wales board and it really will keep you sane -even though everyone is a bit manic - it's a real life saver - and you'll get loads of info.  

Take care

Moth x


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for replying – it’s just good knowing others understand. 

I’m normally a VERY positive person so hopefully the glass will be half full soon. It hasn’t helped that DH has been away this weekend.

I agree the age thing is definitely another ‘negative’ especially as I don’t act or feel like I’m 38 but beneath the surface the body clock is still ticking away!

Thanks for the invite – I will post on the general chit chat thread (maybe when I’m feeling more positive) I’ve read a bit and you’re right you’re a mad lot! 

Good luck for your consultation next week.  Like I said all the doctors and nurses we have dealt with have been fantastic (other than the ‘blunt’ one I had the conversation with on Wednesday!) 

Take care x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for the good luck wishes - know what you mean - i still feel like i'm in my twentys! sadly, don't look like i am though   I think i've definately been suffering with 'age denial' for the past few years, one minute i was living it up having a great time and the next thing, i woke up in my forties!  How did that happen?  

Catch up with you soon.

Take care

Moth x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Serenbach,

What dental treatment are you having to cause a delay?  I've had a new crown during treatment without delay, I'm confused.

I too am on the older side ... 39 and know how important every month is.

Sorry you have been delayed like this.  It happened to me when I first started DR for a week then got told I had to stop because clinic was moving ... arggghh!!    I had to start up again and that was two months later after I'd combatted the anxiety reflux the delay had caused.  Try, try, try not to get too het up as in the long run it won't help matters.

As far as the drugs go I was on 0.5ml of suprecur both times and 300 iu of Puregon first time and 375 iu on Menopur the second time.  You will get scanned and they will adjust the dose accordingly.

Are you on the long protocol?  Starting on CD 21?


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

I’ve got rubbish teeth even though I spend a lot of time and money looking after them!  

The tooth that I cracked last weekend is what’s causing the problem. There is an abscess under it so I’m I on a strong course of AB for a week. The tooth has previously had a root canal filling which they need to remove. Then it needs to be left for a couple of weeks in case the abscess needs draining, then the root canal filling needs to be redone and finally a crown put on! All this will go on into the time when I should have been stimulating and the crown would have been fitted the week after I was due to have EC and ET. So I can understand why they needed to delay my treatment but it was difficult to take the day before I was due to start DR.  

The other thing that was so upsetting was the manner in which the ‘friendly’ nurse just dismissed me and said phone us when the dental treatment is over. The staff at the clinic have always been so nice. I wish I’d asked her name but I was in such a state of shock I just let it go. I just feel like I don’t know where we are going!  

Really sorry to hear that you had your first treatment delayed. Especially as it wasn’t your fault in any way. It might be a blessing that the dental treatment means we will have to delay for at least 2months just so we can get over the anxiety of all this. 

Thanks for the advice on the drugs. Like I said I’d been happy to trust the hospital and haven’t asked too many questions about FSH etc so was wondering if the drug dosage gave an indication as to just how fast my body clock is ticking!

Yes I am on the long protocol. Is that a good thing?

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess your AB's are ones that aren't 'safe' in pregnancy.  I took AB's the first cycle and was okay to continue but it was penicillin, which is apparantly okay.  During most of your treatment you have to medicate as if you're pregnant and if your AB's are ones a Doc wouldn't give you when pregnant then I can see why your treatment is being delayed but all the same a bit of a blow.

I had some dental probs and toothache during my last cycle and quite recently, I thought I'd have to have some AB's because of dental pain, which turned out may have been sinus pain, anyway I didn't want the preferred AB's the dentist was going to prescribe because we were TTC naturally in between cycles and I said I wanted to be treated as if I was pregnant and got prescribed amoxicillin instead.  Thankfully, I didn't need the meds in the end as the pain settled down.

Why do you have to delay for the whole dental process? Surely once you're over the AB's and the tooth has settled down, the crown fitting etc isn't going to affect things?

I don't really know exactly how they work out the drug dose to start with, I believed it to be down to age.  I asked this on my first cycle when I was prescribed 300 iu ... I was in shock thinking it was a really high dose.  One of the nurses said it's what they would prescribe someone of my age we you respond differently at different ages.  Where as someone younger won't need as much drugs.  So the older you are the more expensive the drugs are going to be    I'm not sure if your FSH levels are taken into account.

I think the Clinic does the long protocol routinely as they have more control over your stimming and timing of EC etc.  I've done two LP's but I'm about to start a Short Antagonist Protocol because of early ovulation problems.

What treatment will you be having, IVF or ICSI?

Don't forget to pop over to the General Chit Chat board, we're always happy to welcome new members.


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it is down to the ABs and the fact that as it’s a failed root canal treatment that has led to the problems. If the abscess doesn’t clear up or if the dentist can’t get the root canal filling out then I’ll have to have the tooth out! Joy! It’s just another stress and as the clinic like you to be ‘fighting fit’ they delayed our treatment.

I’m starting to feel more positive about it all – everything happens for a reason! I think what made it worse was that it all happened the day before I was due to start DR and the fact that the nurse was so blunt and dismissive. Maybe she didn’t see it as a big deal – but it was for us. When we had dates and a time scale we could plan, ahead change work commitments etc now it’s all up in the air again.

My cycle fluctuates quite a bit from 30 to 40 days so I’m finding it hard to work out when we might be ready to start DR again. Now that I am feeling more positive I might phone the clinic. Although they always seem so busy when you phone and I don’t like to be a pain. I always feel better when I can talk to people face to face – do you know if it is possible to just pop in and speak to a nurse? I suppose they are busy all day with appointments.  

We are having ICSI but if they get enough eggs we are going to have half ICSI half IVF.

Good luck with your treatment - IVF really is a minefield there are so many factors that come in to play. The most frustrating part of all these treatments is it is all out of our hands, we cannot control very much other than what we eat and taking the drugs - the rest is down to the doctors, how our bodies react and fate … it isn’t fair!  

Thank for taking the time to reply and GOOD LUCK


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Senenbach !  Little star ?
Hi, I can imagine how you feel, did the nurse have a particular accent.  I spoke to one last Thursday and had a terrible response.  Anyway, are you having IUI or IVF.  The dosage of suprecur is about right, I had 0.3 for IUI and 0.5 for IVF.  Menopur is about right aswell although I did ask for a slightly higher dosage as I only got one follicle for my last IUI and it was a negative, I upt my dosage to 300 and ended up having to go for IVF as I had too many follicles, so 225 sounds about right.  It is devestating that you are delayed, you must be so dissappointed, you build yourself up and prepare and then let down so matter of factly.  I sometimes wonder if they have any idea what you are going through, perhaps you have to go through it yourself to understand !!  I had the same at Easter, I wanted to go ahead with the treatment but could't because of the holiday.  Try and think that everything happens for a reason and you were just not suppose to do it yet.  Try and stay positive and build yourself up for your treatment.  Good luck for the future, two months will fly by.
BG


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi BG

I wouldn't have said the nurse had a strong accent – but to tell you the truth I think I just went into shock and it was as much as I could do to finish the conversation without bursting into tears.       
I was just so taken aback by the nurse that I spoke to on Wed, especially as everyone else we have dealt with has been fantastic – how have you found them? I had spoken to a nurse on Tuesday night about the ‘tooth saga’ I think her name was Debbie and she was lovely.   She took time to talk to me like a really person, she listened to how I was feeling about the situation and was very reassuring.   Maybe the nurse I spoke to on Wed was having a bad day – I’m sure she didn’t mean to be ‘so matter of fact’. 

We are having ICSI but if they get enough eggs we are having half IVF and half ICSI. I have mild ENDO and don’t seem to ovulate! DHs SA was borderline so the clinic said there wasn’t much point us trying IUI and suggested we go straight to ICSI. Their reason for suggesting the IVF/ICSI split was that they would learn more about how we respond to the treatments but they will only risk doing that if they have enough eggs! But other than that I don't really know much else - we've had lots of tests etc but up until know have been happy to leave it to the professionals but this set back has left us wishing maybe we did know a bit more about what was happening and why.

Now that we’re getting over the disappointment we are starting to think the same that maybe it just wasn’t the right time and …. perhaps all good things DO come to those who wait!

Thanking you for taking the time to reply and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP   – it’s so good to hear positive stories.


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you spooks for the welcome  

I think I’m starting to get the hang of posting although I’m not very good with the abbreviations - it’s like another language! 
        

  The advice I have received from FF has been great and I’m feeling SOOOOOOOOOO much more positive about our situation. As one of our friends who is a soldier says ‘No plan survives contact with the enemy!’  Just didn’t anticipate the enemy being one of my teeth!!!

We need to look forward and be positive – we knew this wasn’t going to be an easy journey. Thankfully the glass is starting to look half full again!  

Thanks for the encouragement. Hope you get a start date for your treatment soon.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Serenbach,

I'm glad you're seeing things a bit more positive now.

Hope you're feeling better with the tooth pain soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Serenbach,
I've just got back home from the clinic this morning after having my 1st folli scan. Unfortunately not a lot happening and they may ask me to cancel the cycle which would be awful at this stage.

Just thought I'd mention though as they talked about FSH and the dose of Menopur I'm on.  I am on 225 of menopur (0.5ml suprecur) and my FSH was 6.0.  Apparently the Menopur dose is related to the FSH reading though as they told me that if the cycle is cancelled then they will do another FSH to decide which dose is best.  Sounds like they matched FSH 6 with 225 menopur but got it wrong for me!

I'm going back on Friday am for another scan and if no more follies then it'll be cancelled. Gutted!

Welcome to FF.  I don't post as often as I'd like due to work etc but working at home today after clinic appt this morning - just don't feel like doing any work now after that poor scan results.

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was at clinic this morning from 9 til 10 i think 

you can roughy judge dates if you count when you are due on and then 21 days

sorry it was cancelled but it is best to be in tip top shape

laura fingers crossed thing will change are they upping your drugfs?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Kara,
I was there for a 9am appt then back in the waiting room briefly whilst they got a new prescription sorted.  I had a black jacket and jeans on and was sat behind the door at first then after by the window.
Noticed a couple where guy had a blue top on - was that you?
Or another couple where the guy was in biking gear.

Janet Evans advised to cancel but Debbie said it was my decision and that I could up the dose, wait until Friday and see what happens which is what I've decided to do.
I'm not on 450 of menopur for the next 3 days.
I've taken all the advice now and will be eating protein and trying to keep my tummy warm!

How did your appt go?  Was it a follow up?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would wait til friday too and then decide

i was sat on own on the back wall so yep i saw you

i only went for a blood test and to get forms for the fet


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Sorry to hear about your scan today.

Hope you can boost them follies by Friday.

Do you mind me asking how old you are Laura?  I'm 39 and had 300 iu Puregon and 375 Menopur with a FSH of 5.6 or 6.5 (I cant remember which way around).  They told me my drugs were higher because I was older.

Fingers crossed for Friday xx


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Laura – really sorry to hear that not much is happening YET on the folli front.

I think you’ve made the right decision – wait and see what happens by Friday. Take the drugs and follow all the advice. You’ve got nothing to lose - at least if you do have to cancel you know you’ve given it your best shot. 

Thank you for the drug info and taking the time to pass it when you have other more important things to be dealing with. We guessed the clinic must base the dosage on something but like you said they never really know how each person is going to react. Fingers crossed they’ve now got it right for you – what treatment are you having? Is this your first cycle of treatment?

Good luck for Friday – I really feel for you – it’s the helplessness of it all and when things start going wrong the pain and injustice of IF can seem overwhelming. Try to stay positive - fingers crossed your follies are just late developers.    

Kara – good luck with your wisdom teeth  
Only one of mine has ever come through and I had to have that out!! Typical with my teeth! 

I’ve had a go at working dates out but my cycle can vary from 30 - 40 days so it is guess work. When we had our TIC appointment we were given the option of having treatment in the summer but at the time decided to go ahead with May/June. The Doctor did mention that the summer gets booked up very quickly!!! Lots of teachers like to have their treatment then. Do you think I should phone the clinic to see if I can book in for July/August or will they just say phone back when you’ve had your June AF? I don’t want to ‘hassle’ them but neither do I want to discover in a months time that they’re full! 

Hi Andi – thanks for checking up on me - I’m seeing the glass as being half full again, the ABs seem to be doing the trick with the tooth & DH and I have planned to do lots over the next two months so before we know it we’ll be ready to start DR again. 
           

Spooks – thanks for the encouragement re: abbreviations. You are 100% correct - the only certainty about treatment is that is that it’s full of uncertainty. Although I think this experience has made us stronger and less naive about everything and hopefully better equip for next time – maybe everything does happen for a reason??!!??


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks all for your support.  I'm trying to take it a bit easy to help the follies grow! 

Andi - I'm 34.  When I was at the clinic on Tuesday Debbie mentioned that my FSH at the start of this tx was 6.0 but the previous one in 2006 was 7.8.  I'm not sure why it would have changed so much.  Apparently Janet Evans said that if this cycle is cancelled they will re-do the FSH test to check as I guess she wondered why I wasn't responding properly on 225 menopur. 
I'm on 450 menopur now so hope it works before Friday morning!
What does the puregon do?  is it just a different version of the same thing?

It's kind of confusing isn't it.  I did some research yesterday about FSH and it seemed to suggest that below 6 is good, 6-9 is ok and above 9 suggests poorer response.  Not quite sure how that fits with the doses they use.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Laura,

Puregon has FSH hormone and Menopur has FSH and LH, slightly different hormones in each drug and some people respond differently on each drug.

Hope they're growing nicely for you hun    

FSH levels can fluctuate, ask Kara ... I know hers went up and down.


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Laura 

 for your scan tomorrow. I really hope you get some good news - fingers crossed the extra drugs will have done the trick.

Thinking of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura how was your scan?

sernebach  how are you?


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

I’m good thank you fellow tooth sufferer (aka Kara) – hope the painkillers are doing the trick for you. I think my abscess is clearing up, it’s a lot less painful – so root canal fillings here I come!!!  

I haven’t been back in touch with the clinic yet. I might phone them next week to try and see how they’re looking for July. DH and I need to be able to plan ahead to sort work and like I said I don’t want them to be fully booked as they said the school summer holidays were very popular! Do you know if I can just ‘pop’ into the clinic or do I have to have an appointment to see one of the nurses?

Do any of you have acupuncture? I was thinking of making an appointment to go to the place in Whitchurch that the clinic recommended. Have any of you been there?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you should be able to talk it over on the phone with the nurses

i have acu starting again after a month off, i find it good but won't be having it before and after transfer more for well being and to help blood flow

i might book for july/august incase fet doesn;t work


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right it should be fine to sort out on the phone - it's just after the 'treatment delayed' phonecall I think I'd rather speak to someone face to face. But I know shouldn't worry as everyone else we've dealt with as been lovely. The staff always seem so busy I don't want them to think I'm being a pain and asking lots of questions. 

Fingers crossed the FET works and you won't be needing any acupuncture in July/August  
Do you go to the clinic in Whitchurch?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i live in pembrokeshire so go to a local lady


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL!  
Whitchurch would be a long way to travel for acupuncture! I think any positive effects would have worn off by the time you got back west!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl

its really good, i enjoy it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Why have you decided not to have acu before and after transfer Kara?

My acu therapist is in Cowbridge but she works at the Whitchurch Clinic also, I've been to the Whitchurch Clinic for acu before and after transfer as it is closer to the hospital .... pssst Cowbridge is cheaper!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tbh hun

i don't really see the point as i didn;t feel it did anything, unless she insist upon it

this was the first fresh cycle i didn;t get pregnant, i like to change things and shake things up


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck wth your scan tomorrow Laura I really hope you have some luck   xx

Serenbach-I'm sure they wouldn't mind you just poopping in tto ask about dates but ou will probably have to wait for quite a while they are always really busy in there. I f I was you I would get dates sorted now at leatst you've got something to aim for then and are not running the risk of it being full Ness x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could call and ask debs if you can pop by hun

they expect questions and never feel rushed


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks girls I'll given them a call next week. Debbie was fantastic when I spoke to her before.    

You're right we don't want to run the risk of them being full. 
It's easier to deal with when you have a date to aim for and more importantly DH is due to be out of the country in August so we need to rearrange that otherwise no    

In your experience is there a better day or time of day to phone? Sorry to keep asking questions!  but you all seem to know so much more than me!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure they will let me book one before my fet, i might have to push um into it lol they know me now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Some good news at last!  Just got back from the clinic.  I've been converted to IUI rather than cancel the cycle.  The higher dose of drugs (plus lots of water, milk, protein etc) seems to have done something as I now have 3 follies that are 19mm, 13.5mm and 10.5mm which they think is fine for IUI.
If anyone has views on chances that would be good??

Debbie was lovely.  She also said that if the IUI didn't work we can still have the free IVF in the next couple of months.  That was a surprise as I thought we'd lose that.

So I have one lot of normal jabs tonight then midnight tomorrow the HCG.  Unfortunately DH can't be there with me Monday so I have to take in his sample before he leaves for work then go back at 11.30am.  

My plan is to take the rest of the week off work then go back in w/c 19th. I'm not really sure whats best though.

Serenbach - I'd give them a call as they are really helpful.  I've had most luck calling mid morning as it's after all the scan appts and before they meet at lunchtime to decide treatment /call up patients in the afternoon.

Any advice on what I should be doing now in the next couple of days?  Should I still eat protein/keep my tum warm?  I have the one follie at 19mm and I don't want to ovulate before Monday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that great that all is not lost hun

it quite rare to ovulate while on these drugs so try not to worry too much and you do have 3 follies and all you need is one.

if you are planning on keeping tummy warm use a pillow after insem, you must really do what you feel comfy with doing, when i had iui i carried on as normal and with ivf i did various things, next time im taking a day or 2 off and thats it

no regrets i say


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Fab news Laura   – so pleased that you haven’t had to cancel. 
Fingers crossed you won’t need it but you still have the free IVF. I bet you feel so much better than you did at the beginning of the week. Take good care of DHs     on Monday! Sorry DH can’t be there with you but the nurses will look after you. Pleased they were lovely to you today.  

Sorry I can’t give you any advice on what to do over the next couple of days – I’m an IF virgin! I’m sure someone will be able to help.

  Spooks – sounds like the ‘happy juice’ is getting your weekend off to a good start.  

I’ve made an appointment for acupuncture in Whitchurch – you’re right it is pricey but isn’t everything! We’re paying for our ICSI treatment so compared to that acupuncture could be considered cheap! I’ve made my appointment with Jacqueline Brown have you seen here?

Hope the rest of the wine is going down as well as the first few glasses.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great news laura.. wishing you luck for monday ..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Laura ........... hoping all goes well Monday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh thats great laura lots of luck hun love emmaxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wake up spooks! lol


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

Spooks - I never manage to stay awake through a DVD with or without wine! I think DH prefers it when I fall asleep as it stops me from talking. I'm rubbish at watching films - I can't sit still  I can't keep quiet   and I can't concentrate for long!   LOL!

I agree with the acupuncture - at least you feel like you're doing something. Although I haven't got my head around the whole needle thing yet.   Mind you when we DO start our treatment I'll soon have to get my head around the needle thing!!!!   

Sorry to hear that you are waiting for an Open Evening appointment - for fear of starting a rant - do you have any idea when it might be? Are you waiting for your NHS cycle?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Morning ladies,
Thanks for all the good wishes.  I'm feeling quite bloated now but guess that's the follies growing!
Just one last suprecur injection tonight plus HcG at midnight and hopefully no more injections   

Spooks - sorry you're having problems waiting for the open evening.  This happened to us too.  Last Oct/Nov we were going to self fund IUI (to save the IVF free go if needed later) but when I spoke to one of the nurses on the phone she said we were top of the NHS list for IVF and best to go with that.  She said we'd be called to an open evening in December or early January.  I called mid December, then several times during Jan/Feb but was told by the receptionist that they were really short staffed and she did have the evening to arrange but hadn't had time to do it yet.  Finally we went in late Feb.  The TIC appt was in mid March and here we are now mid May actually having the treatment.  It does take ages doesn't it.
I'm pleased we waited for the NHS tx though as it's so expensive but the wait was very frustrating.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------

